# OGF get together



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

It seems like every year we have a thread about a OGF get together in Southwestern Ohio but it never really happens. So here's the plan:

Saturday March 14th at noon I'm giving a talk at Great Miami Outfitters. I've been working on this one for a while and it's all new material. I think you will enjoy it if your really into the science of fishing. Great Miami Outfitters has this huge downstairs room where we can talk fishing afterwards as well as being a stones throw from Bullwinkle's which has great food. So it seems like a natural place for an OGF get together. So even if you could care less about hearing me, Great Miami Outfitters is the bomb when it comes to kayaks and camping and backpacking gear. And it's ten minutes from the new Field and Stream store. Two awesome places to shop for outdoor gear and a great place to gather, seems like a natural. 

Saturday March 14th, 2014 at 12:00 PM at Great Miami Outfitters then Bullwinkles afterward if your coming later.


Great Miami Outfitters 
25 E Linden Ave, Miamisburg, OH 45342
(937) 847-8787


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

And let's not forget about the natural beauty that greets you upon entering the store!


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Looking forward to it OSG! I have to double check if I RSVP'd for your talk.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Ill be there, already called off work that day!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know. Every time I go in there I buy something LOL. What will you be speaking about?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I'll be there. Hopefully, this time House and greghal can keep it together and stay sober. I remember last time when House was chugging Zima in the parking lot and Greg was running around yelling and asking everybody if they wanted to "indian wrestle". The worst part was when House almost choked on a jolly rancher at the bottom of his Zima.... memories.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> then Bullwinkles afterward if your coming later.


That's where the good fishin' stories come out. 



GarrettMyers said:


> I'll be there. Hopefully, this time House and greghal can keep it together and stay sober. I remember last time when House was chugging Zima in the parking lot and Greg was running around yelling and asking everybody if they wanted to "indian wrestle". The worst part was when House almost choked on a jolly rancher at the bottom of his Zima.... memories.


Zima!?&#8230;Just a party in a bottle!&#8230;crankin&#8217; some Bjork in the Saturn & sneakin&#8217; some Z into Sleepless in Seatle&#8230;off da hook!!


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I've been wanting to go to a OSG seminar since last year. I have that day off work so I'll be there


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I sir will be attending! Need some gear from GMO as well so kill 2 birds with one stone!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I love that store. 5 minutes away from me. I'll be there. I'll bring the name tags lol


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

GarrettMyers said:


> I'll be there. Hopefully, this time House and greghal can keep it together and stay sober. I remember last time when House was chugging Zima in the parking lot and Greg was running around yelling and asking everybody if they wanted to "indian wrestle". The worst part was when House almost choked on a jolly rancher at the bottom of his Zima.... memories.


Just count yourself lucky that you missed the one at CC. The Great Noodle Off of 2014 between GregHal and OSG. That night nearly landed us all in jail. DeltaOscar still swears I started it, but he was in Greg's ear all night so I think we all know the truth. Gotta say though, he and CO pulled together a sweet little rendition of Yellow Submarine to serenade HOUSE. Brought tears to my eyes...


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Byg said:


> I don't know. Every time I go in there I buy something LOL. What will you be speaking about?


Bass anatomy and how it relates to fishing. How their lateral line works, what it does. How they hear, how its different than our own. The same thing with smell, taste, sight. How and what they see, color, movement, in low light etc. How their brains and nerves work. I've tried to find sources backed up by science and not use anything that is opinion. The more I looked into it the more startling some of the things I found were. In many ways bass live in a completely different world than our own and a lot of things I've always thought were true about bass really aren't. After spending the winter studying this I'll never look at bass the same way again.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Signed up for it today.. and spent money there of course lol not good that I work so close to that store! Looking forward to meeting you guys and talking some fishing.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm in! I have it marked on my calendar already.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

If there's turtle talk or turtle ice cream afterwards then I'm there.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I'll be there as long as that HOUSE guy puts the bottle away. I'm not trying to deal with the police again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

I will probably make it. Thats funny Garrett, and Chris, I always get blamed for the scenes at the local bars, after the seminars. I just have to sit far away from Co-anglar and HOUSE. It's always a blast though. It's funny the mild mannered OSG will get things all stirred up then sits back and laughs while co-anglar and I get in trouble. He fears not he has Dandrews, and Garrett as body guards.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I will plan on coming up.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

As a young Michael Jackson said, "I'll be there."


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm scared I'm going to leave with black eye.. After these stories I hear.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

If I can get off work I'd definitely like to go. I'd imagine with all the ogf people there it would make for an interesting experience. Honestly I never really believed any of the stories about the things y'all claim House has done but now after fishing with him for awhile I think I could understand how crazy things could get. Sounds like an awesome time.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Hopefully this miami valley canoe place encourages using kayaks and the like in rivers and streams only. They are a pain on the lake and hogging boat ramps IMO.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Terra Rysing said:


> Hopefully this miami valley canoe place encourages using kayaks and the like in rivers and streams only. They are a pain on the lake and hogging boat ramps IMO.


So are Yahoo's in big ole bass boats who feel this object makes them top dog on the lake and are somehow granted right of way IMO. Especially when they still can't get away from the bank and feel that I am in there spot when passing despite rounding the lake several times. I REALLY love having hooked objects casted in my direction. 

But hey, thanks for yet another important and informative post which I am sure will go down in OGF history for all its glory. 

Steve, if there is anyway I can sneak away from work and the house remodeling, it will be to get to this thing! I am sure it will be a spectacular event!


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

i agree with the yahoos in their big ole bass boats. I roll in a multi species rig with only a 115hp and a kicker.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Terra Rysing said:


> Hopefully this miami valley canoe place encourages using kayaks and the like in rivers and streams only. They are a pain on the lake and hogging boat ramps IMO.



Buzz Killington drops by to talk about something totally off topic and ruin the mood... Color me surprised.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Terra Rysing said:


> Hopefully this miami valley canoe place encourages using kayaks and the like in rivers and streams only. They are a pain on the lake and hogging boat ramps IMO.



Pretty sure you just got uninvited. Actually you should show up, trolling will be even better to watch.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Actually going to a walleye seminar tomorow.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Terra Rysing said:


> i agree with the yahoos in their big ole bass boats. I roll in a multi species rig with only a 115hp and a kicker.


I bet that 115hp really helps your trolling/waterskiing multitasking seal team six operations huh?

And I guess by your standards, the dipwad in the $150,000 corvette that cuts your rig off on the highway causing you to wreck was in the right simply because he spent more money to get down the same road as you right?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Terra Rysing said:


> Actually going to a walleye seminar tomorow.


Good thing the main topic of this thread does not take place tomorrow.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Terra Rysing said:


> Hopefully this miami valley canoe place encourages using kayaks and the like in rivers and streams only. They are a pain on the lake and hogging boat ramps IMO.


You really are making a ton of friends on this forum aren't you.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Rough crowd.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Terra Rysing said:


> Rough crowd.


Dude, just try to bring something a bit more positive to the table when you post. Almost every post I've seen from you is negative in some way. I'm just calling em like I see em. OSG (Steve) is a great contributor to this forum, for him to give up his personal time and give a seminar for all of us on here is outstanding. Don't highjack his thread and turn it into crap. That my friend would be a huge no no.

Now back to our regular programing.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

I apologize you feel I am hijacking the thread. Just contributing to the conversation.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

savethetrophies said:


> I'm scared I'm going to leave with black eye.. After these stories I hear.


If you can make it you need to stop by, Steve makes for a good and informative show, and I am the only one who gets the black eyes, Thanks co-anglar. Lol all in good fun, some of the stories might be a little exaggerated.
Some of these guys are great story tellers.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Terra Rysing said:


> I apologize you feel I am hijacking the thread. Just contributing to the conversation.


Nothing personal man, I'm just trying to help you out (seriously). It seems you've rubbed a lot of people the wrong way since you've joined OGF. Just chill a bit, add something *positive* when possible. I'm just trying to help you out and save you some static. It's all good!

E...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Terra Rysing said:


> Hopefully this miami valley canoe place encourages using kayaks and the like in rivers and streams only. They are a pain on the lake and hogging boat ramps IMO.


Curious why you think a kayak hogs a boat ramp and shouldnt be used on a lake?


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Hoping to make it! So glad tomorrow is March 1, next week daylight savings, and 20 days until Spring is officially here! It's been a long winter.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Curious why you think a kayak hogs a boat ramp and shouldnt be used on a lake?


I'm curious too. I never use boat ramps to put a yak in. That's the beauty of a kayak.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

greghal said:


> If you can make it you need to stop by, Steve makes for a good and informative show, and I am the only one who gets the black eyes, Thanks co-anglar. Lol all in good fun, some of the stories might be a little exaggerated.
> Some of these guys are great story tellers.


Lol, i was just kidding man, im sure I would enjoy getting drunk and watching u guys throw each other in the river. I'm going to try and stop by for sure if I don't work.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I wish I could go but I have a full schedule on that day. Hope to catch the next one!


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Are we required to sign up to attend the seminar?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

greghal said:


> Lol all in good fun, some of the stories might be a little exaggerated.
> Some of these guys are great story tellers.


AKA. Kayfabe or BravoSierra.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I am so "in"

Who wants to try my beer that I've been brewing all winter?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

HOUSE said:


> Who wants to try my beer that I've been brewing all winter?


In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh God PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE let Terra attend the seminar. 
1) guaranteed he won't be walking around saying, " hey guys, I'm Terra Rysing on the OGF"
2) he won't speak in more than one sentenced negative dribble.
3) pops will be there and...
4)see 1,2 &3.

I wouldn't miss this one for the world. It'll be packed, there's a beautiful blonde and Greghal and I still have a score to settle.
You hear that old boy? It's ON!!!


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

co-angler said:


> Oh God PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE let Terra attend the seminar.
> 1) guaranteed he won't be walking around saying, " hey guys, I'm Terra Rysing on the OGF"
> 2) he won't speak in more than one sentenced negative dribble.
> 3) pops will be there and...
> ...


Bring it. Can't wait.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I hope its warm by then, Bullwinkles will probably make us sit outside again.
unless they have a basement to put us in; they were on to us last time before anything even happened.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Sounds like too much fun to miss.I'll be there.I might bring my Bodyguard though,just in case.Looking forward to meeting the Blonde that works there as well.

Hey TB,why don't you try and make the show.It would nice to meet you?


Roscoe


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

HOUSE said:


> I am so "in"
> 
> Who wants to try my beer that I've been brewing all winter?


Urine samples you stole from the lab and that have been sitting in your basement for 4 months do not constitute as beer. It doesn't matter that you've been drinking them either, it's still not beer.


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Darn! I was looking forward to it but OGCA is the same day and I won't miss that. If only half the people show up you're going to have a packed room judging from the response.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bullwinkles has two big private rooms upstairs, BTW and Ill swing by if the Ohio River is still frozen, we have a catfish tourney that day out of Tanners Creek I may fish. 

Salmonid


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

I plan on attending.Also didn't realize there are rules for boat size at the lake haha.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd love to come up but I can't say I can definitely make it. I don't wanna sign up and then be a no-show, is that okay if I kinda just amble in day of?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm hoping to attend.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

SamiFish said:


> I'd love to come up but I can't say I can definitely make it. I don't wanna sign up and then be a no-show, is that okay if I kinda just amble in day of?


for sure. Hope to see you there


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

Haven't been on here in a while, but I'm coming out. Ready to get this season going


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Do I have to sign up? I didn't see that


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

yakfish said:


> I'm hoping to attend.


You wouldn't happen to be bringing that sweet yak you have would you? I'd love to check one of those out up close.

I could be wrong, but I don't think GMO carries the Feelfree brand.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Im super excited to met the founding fathers of the Little Miami River Clown Posse and hopefully submit my application to become a full fledged member.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

deltaoscar said:


> You wouldn't happen to be bringing that sweet yak you have would you? I'd love to check one of those out up close.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think GMO carries the Feelfree brand.


I'll throw in the back of the truck if I am able to make it! Just a slight chance I won't be there but I most likely will.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

IGbullshark said:


> Im super excited to met the founding fathers of the Little Miami River Clown Posse and hopefully submit my application to become a full fledged member.


There is hazing involved. I'll bring the dead carp and the homeless man's sock. Do you have any allergies?


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

We'll be sure to promote this event for you on-air.


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd love to be there, unfortunately I have to work in the afternoon. Hope to catch you all for the next event.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

TurtleJugger said:


> Do I have to sign up? I didn't see that


Website says walk-ins welcome.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> I hope its warm by then, Bullwinkles will probably make us sit outside again.
> unless they have a basement to put us in; they were on to us last time before anything even happened.


I dropped in there today. They said they will have room for everybody to sit togethor


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I plan on attending the seminar as well as the shenanigans that follow. I don't drink but I may still be of service. Seems some fellas may need a getaway driver as some point! I can bust in there like the movie "Heat"...... get in the f***ing van!


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

BaitWaster said:


> I plan on attending the seminar as well as the shenanigans that follow. I don't drink but I may still be of service. Seems some fellas may need a getaway driver as some point! I can bust in there like the movie "Heat"...... get in the f***ing van!



Lol - pure awesomeness


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> Sounds like too much fun to miss.I'll be there.I might bring my Bodyguard though,just in case.Looking forward to meeting the Blonde that works there as well.
> 
> Hey TB,why don't you try and make the show.It would nice to meet you?
> 
> ...


i'll show if house behaves his self


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

TB, You can ride with Me if You want, I'd be going through Colerain anyway


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I wanna go but... Is the river close by ?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Tom 513 said:


> TB, You can ride with Me if You want, I'd be going through Colerain anyway


sure you can meet me at the mall at 11:00


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not going if Vic and Greghal are planning on showing up in uni-thongs again. That was just gross.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I just made my RSVP for the event!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

savethetrophies said:


> I wanna go but... Is the river close by ?


yes it is a block away


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

co-angler said:


> I'm not going if Vic and Greghal are planning on showing up in uni-thongs again. That was just gross.


Oh god, that is gross, don't worry that won't happen.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

co-angler said:


> I'm not going if Vic and Greghal are planning on showing up in uni-thongs again. That was just gross.


Man now I'm scared to show up...


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> I'll be there with a table set up selling autographed prints of me in front of the channel 12 news van


How much? I'm definitely want one


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well work will trump play this weekend, I cant make it and sure would like to meet some of the other keyboard jockeys here, but being in a seasonal business has its downfalls, maybe later this year we could do it again?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like a good day to spend talking about fishing. At least it's finally time to start looking at the river levels and thinking about possibly going fishing. That has been a long time coming...


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Tom 513 said:


> Well work will trump play this weekend, I cant make it and sure would like to meet some of the other keyboard jockeys here, but being in a seasonal business has its downfalls, maybe later this year we could do it again?


I have the same scenario Tom. I do a lot of contract work in the IT field. I just took an assignment that will likely prevent me from being there. Gotta take it when you can get it!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hampton77 said:


> I have the same scenario Tom. I do a lot of contract work in the IT field. I just took an assignment that will likely prevent me from being there. Gotta take it when you can get it!


Yup, 29 yrs. in the landscape business here, Spring is the time to sell work, in Winter I twiddle my thumbs and wish I was fishing!


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Tom 513 said:


> Yup, 29 yrs. in the landscape business here, Spring is the time to sell work, in Winter I twiddle my thumbs and wish I was fishing!


Just think TOM I'll be playing in the riffles while you are selling jobs


----------



## dan-tastic (Oct 30, 2014)

Walk-ins are welcome. Seating is limited to 40, best to RSVP at 937-847-8787.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I just called to RSVP. They said the list is at 50 people so far! Way to go Steve! The extremely nice person on the phone suggested bringing your own chair to ensure yourself a seat if the 40 chairs are taken by the time you get there and don't feel comfortable standing.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

savethetrophies said:


> Just think TOM I'll be playing in the riffles while you are selling jobs


Yeah Yeah, its a necessary evil. You know the key words are (selling jobs), if that is left out of the equation so is fishing stuff and bait. But not to worry, I make it a point to stop and fish some of the, on the way home water holes to get My fix, even if I only have 1/2 hour.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Crawdude said:


> I just called to RSVP. They said the list is at 50 people so far! Way to go Steve! The extremely nice person on the phone suggested bringing your own chair to ensure yourself a seat if the 40 chairs are taken by the time you get there and don't feel comfortable standing.


said the same thing.. get there early


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm getting there early she said i'm #27 i think she was nice


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I just pitched my tent at the front door. First in line. I'm definitely getting a seat.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Won't be able to make it. Kinda pissed I found out that I'm working tomorrow last minute.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Won't be able to make it. Kinda pissed I found out that I'm working tomorrow last minute.



I thought you were bringing the name tags??? &#128532;&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dang here I was thinking I was gonna be able to put faces with screen names! Hahahaha


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll still be there!


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

What time is it over? I work till 3pm?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

co-angler said:


> I guarantee, para lizing will not be there. Talking smack in person takes a much larger sack than via text.
> There, I said it.
> The gauntlet has been thrown.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

My theory on Terra Rysing is that he was a current OGF member who created a second account to yank our chains. How could anyone post so much negativity, take so much flack for it, and not learn? 

Anyway, I'm attending tomorrow, looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Terra wasnt that bad of a guy. He gave me some good info for one of my bucket list fish.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Gonna have to miss this one as I have a full day planned with the daughter. Hopefully I can make the next one and meet some of you guys!


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Have a fun time all - family plans took over for me as well. Hope to meet some of you at a later event or out on the water!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

savethetrophies said:


> What time is it over? I work till 3pm?


it's from 12:00 to 1:30


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Im assuming that the tailgating is about to start?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks TB, looks like I'll miss out on the fun then.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

wish i could make it but i work weekends. tryi,g to find some kayak fishing buddys here in southwest ohio. kinda new to the area and would rather be out with somebody, at least til the water warms. anyone interested pm me. thanks

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

had a a blast with house met the rest they were great bunch of guys.... hey roscoe nice meeting you


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Great time yesterday.Nice meeting you as well TB.Steve gave an educational seminar which was very informative.I'm going to start adding some colors to my Black baits.Nice meeting everyone.




Roscoe


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Roscoe said:


> I'm going to start adding some colors to my Black baits.
> Roscoe


Funny you mention that because I experimented last year with mixing different color skirts on spinners that already had black skirts on them and found it to work really well. One of my favorites were bright green and black skirts mixed.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Had a great time yesterday!Seminar was good and getting to meet House and everybody was cool!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

it was nice meeting you gary


----------

